
A Response To: Stop the “Women in Tech” Hysteria - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/i-am-the-founder-of-the-code-likeagirl-io-cf96544341f9#.d94857lpj
======
andrewclunn
"They believe, like you, that women are lazy, scared, untalented, and are
complainers."

Wow, didn't get far before I stopped reading. Now go ahead, vote me down and
insist that I needed to just "keep reading" an openly prejudice and sexist
article to really understand the plight of women in tech.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
I'm not totally sure that you parsed that sentence correctly.

